

PayPal to Open App Store for Developers - Sandman
http://www.pcworld.com/article/190193/paypal_to_open_app_store_for_developers.html

======
Auzy
Considering that developers are the users most in tune with Paypal's "ways",
good luck.

Last time I tried to withdraw money from Paypal there was a bug in the
Australian Paypal system which prevented me from doing so (the bug existed
longer than 2 weeks). Coincidentally, I was told the only way to access my
funds was to upgrade my account (which is what I was forced to do eventually).

Another friend of mine (a developer), was paid for code he produced with a
stolen credit card, and Paypal decided that they wanted the USD500 stolen
money (fair enough), and an extra USD500 (not sure what that was for).

If people think Apple's policies for their application store are bad, they
obviously have never dealt with Paypal in any way other than Ebay. I hope that
other developers realise that Paypal isn't a bank before they use it for
selling their applications.

